# Lazutin Hive



## nickhefferan (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow! Those straw/reed/cattail hives are super impressive, especially the fruit-press-like mechanism he has set up to compact the reeds in the frame. 
I like it. The inspection video is very helpful as well. Thanks for sharing this find Greg!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

nickhefferan said:


> Wow! .......Thanks for sharing this find Greg!


Sure thing.
There are tons of good material one can find outside of English language domain.
Just watching these is very useful (without even understanding the audio).
I wish I knew German/Spanish/French/Portuguese/etc - so to search the youtube more effectively for video materials.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Here is a good fresh video of a Lazutin hive sample.
Most any long hive can be made the same - adjusted for the frame.


----------



## Andrey Yakimov (Dec 28, 2021)

GregV said:


> Вот хорошее свежее видео образца улья Lazutin.
> Практически любой длинный улей можно сделать одинаковым – подстроенным под раму.
> 
> [МЕДИА=youtube]n_d1IQTvJ8M[/МЕДИА]
> ...


----------



## Andrey Yakimov (Dec 28, 2021)

GregV said:


> Вот хорошее свежее видео образца улья Lazutin.
> Практически любой длинный улей можно сделать одинаковым – подстроенным под раму.
> 
> [МЕДИА=youtube]n_d1IQTvJ8M[/МЕДИА]
> ...


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Andrey Yakimov said:


> This is an analogue of Lazutin's beehive, called the Vladimir beehive lounger. The difference from the Lazutin hive is a large number of frames, not 24, but 32 Lazutin frames.
> The letok is not slotted, but 7 or more round along the entire length of the hive.


For those unsure what this is about...
The poster is the maker of long hives marketed under the name of "Владимирский улей" (Vladimirskij hive).
He is also the owner of this YT channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC34H0XfatTNbJl4fL3WOHtg

The comment is about technicality and that is where it stands.
A technicality.
The main point of us here is still the frame size.

I don't call my hives "GregV" hives even though their are quite unique. 
They are essentially still Ukrainian long hives.
But I suppose I could make and market them as the "Wisconsin hives".

People make the hives of various sizes for this exact frame size - as small as 8 frames even (exactly what the latest Vino Farm hives are - small Lazutin-frame hives).
So there is not need to label each and every hive by a different name due to different number of the frames it contains and different insulation used in the walls.
The essential common denominator is the "Lazutin frame".

The typical Lazutin frame size is obtained by either two 9 inch Lang (Root) frames inter-connected OR three 6.25 inch Lang (Root) frames inter-connected.
After that one can improvise in any way, shape or form.
All it is to it.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Here is another case of re-copying this fake idea that "the Lazutin frame is necessary in Russia because they have long and harsh winters".
Go to 10:00

(464) Beehive Frame Overview: Langstroth vs. Layens vs. Lazutin (re-edited) #layens #langstroth #beehive - YouTube


No, the Lazutin frame is not necessary in Russia.
It does have its own benefits and drawbacks - that's where it stands. 

In fact, depending your configuration you can winter on rather small frames - in Russia.
Here is just one example:
(464) С хобби по жизни - YouTube


----------



## Mikro (9 mo ago)

Как я могу получить ваши чертежи или планы дизайна улья?

How do I get your hive design blue prints or plans?


----------



## Mikro (9 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Here is another case of re-copying this fake idea that "the Lazutin frame is necessary in Russia because they have long and harsh winters".
> Go to 10:00
> 
> (464) Beehive Frame Overview: Langstroth vs. Layens vs. Lazutin (re-edited) #layens #langstroth #beehive - YouTube
> ...


Which hive design have you found to work best? Just starting. Looking for a hive that works in my area which is about 4-6 hours north of you


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Mikro said:


> Which hive design have you found to work best? Just starting. Looking for a hive that works in my area which is about 4-6 hours north of you


Looks like you in the UP area - nice.
Been there and want to come back again.

I do the Ukrainian frame format.
All of my hives are built around that frame (even the vertical hives).
It was a good decision and I recommend this to everyone who want to go the non-conventional way. I wrote and discussed enough on this subject already - just look around.


----------



## Mikro (9 mo ago)

Do you have plans or links to plans you can send me? Looking to do a Layens Hive. However if there is a better design, I am all ears. I do not have any bee keeping equipment. The only items I have is Keeping Bees with a smile box.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Mikro said:


> Do you have plans or links to plans you can send me? Looking to do a Layens Hive. However if there is a better design, I am all ears. I do not have any bee keeping equipment. The only items I have is Keeping Bees with a smile box.


I already posted my default resource for you - with comments.
That should be more than sufficient.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Mikro said:


> Do you have plans or links to plans you can send me? Looking to do a Layens Hive. However if there is a better design, I am all ears. I do not have any bee keeping equipment. The only items I have is Keeping Bees with a smile box.


I think you should get familiar with the search function on the forum. It makes available a much broader information package than the results of a just a few posters. You will get the good, bad, and ugly relating to an issue, as well as the present position of just a few.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Cool!!! Other people doing the Lazutin!  And wow greg is an amazing researcher!


----------



## Mikro (9 mo ago)

BEE J said:


> Cool!!! Other people doing the Lazutin!  And wow greg is an amazing researcher!


Have you built and used a Lazutin Insulated as laid out in Keeping bees with a smile?


----------



## Mikro (9 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Here is another case of re-copying this fake idea that "the Lazutin frame is necessary in Russia because they have long and harsh winters".
> Go to 10:00
> 
> (464) Beehive Frame Overview: Langstroth vs. Layens vs. Lazutin (re-edited) #layens #langstroth #beehive - YouTube
> ...


The first video is nice. The guy in the video says, he is in the same weather zone - same weather and state as Dr Leo. The Lazutin is not necessary for him. The Lazutin is necessary for many people. He lives in a mild climate with a short mild winters. Doubt they ever get -0 weather.
Not gonna assume where the guy in the second video is. Russia has areas where the winters are mild. The guy in the second video may live in one of those areas. Not all winters in Russia are like Yakutsk winters. 

Read a paper that said, Northern State Bee Keepers need to ensure their Hives have 100 pounds of Honey for winter. Anything less than 100 pounds will guarantee the Hive will die. Would the Layens or Lazutin ensure that?


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Mikro said:


> Have you built and used a Lazutin Insulated as laid out in Keeping bees with a smile?


Mikro, I just am finishing up a insulated Lazutin hive using the plans in the back of the book. This is my first hive ever so I haven't had any bees in it yet. I've put out some swarm traps so we'll see what happens. I might have to buy a package if no swarms show up. Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Mikro said:


> Read a paper that said, Northern State Bee Keepers need to ensure their Hives have 100 pounds of Honey for winter. *Anything less than 100 pounds will guarantee the Hive will die.* Would the Layens or Lazutin ensure that?


Nonsense that keeps being re-copied about millions times.

This 100 lb requirement is only an indication of

substandard hive configuration for the area it is placed into (a typical uninsulated Lang box up North is such a case)
substandard bees for the area (the pollinator bees that brood way too early/too late and winter in overly large clusters)
typical combination of the two
Bees easily winter on 50-60 pounds in the areas similar to the USDA 3-4 AND long winters combined.
This requires proper hive setups AND proper bees.

Getting old to repeat myself, but I have to it seems.

Here is just one example of wintering *on exactly the half the stores* of those notorious "100lbs":
(491) Пасека. 21марта 2022 года. - YouTube

Added a little better video (he actually shows the insides).
(491) Зимовка пчел. Март 2022 года. - YouTube


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Nonsense that keeps being re-copied about millions times.
> 
> This 100 lb requirement is only an indication of
> 
> ...


Fedor Lazutin himself only left 50-60lbs (I think). I completely agree with greg. If the bees need 100lbs of stores then something might be wrong with your setup.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> Fedor Lazutin himself only left 50-60lbs (I think). I completely agree with greg. If the bees need 100lbs of stores then something might be wrong with your setup.


Well, if one wants to run pollinator bees in un-insulated Lang in Northern WI - yep - just asking for 100lb there. 

Well, one must understand there are better alternatives for the said circumstances.
They really do exist - those alternatives (the alternative bees and the alternative hives and the alternative configurations too). 

Last, but not least, the alternative management ideas.


----------



## Mikro (9 mo ago)

BEE J said:


> Mikro, I just am finishing up a insulated Lazutin hive using the plans in the back of the book. This is my first hive ever so I haven't had any bees in it yet. I've put out some swarm traps so we'll see what happens. I might have to buy a package if no swarms show up. Welcome to the forum by the way!


Please post photos of your hive. Would love to see it. Read the book and saw the plans. Would get a better understanding of the hive if there was photos of it. The plans look similar to the Insulated plans, Dr Leo has on Horizontalhive site.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Mikro said:


> Please post photos of your hive. Would love to see it. Read the book and saw the plans. Would get a better understanding of the hive if there was photos of it. The plans look similar to the Insulated plans, Dr Leo has on Horizontalhive site.


 Hey, Mikro. It's great that you read the book! I followed the plans for the US version. It turned out pretty good and well insulated. Just a tip if your going to build one: Make sure that the walls are wide enough to allow at least 3/8" of a gap bettween your frame and the wall when your frame is inserted. Don't cut your pieces to short!!! Yes I think my hive is similar to the one on Dr. Leo's website. As for pics I would love too, but haven't taken the time to learn how to turn somthing off on them.🤷‍♂️ Give it a go and we can both share are experiences!!!!


----------

